

Force For the Future   - maxmarmer
http://forceforthefuture.com/founders-first/

======
bjoernlasseh
This is an alumni program for ycombinator Startups.

We will select 10 Startups, 10 Expert and 10 experienced Entrepreneurs for the
program.

The goal is create a workflow learning relationship where people learn from
one another based on their current needs.

All the interactions will be recorded, remixed and reused in order to develop
a high quality curriculum for entrepreneurs of any age.

What do you think?

------
maxmarmer
New YCombinator Alumni Program—Feedback wanted from YC Companies

(Correction for the title — it was somehow automatically retitled, but I can't
repost)

------
sagarika
Great idea! Look forward to see how the force unfolds in the future.

------
jeeganka
pretty amazing! need to take it further

------
wandererproject
this is a fantastic idea

------
bradidude
FUCKING LOVE IT!

------
thatcousinsboy
Looking good

